# RECIPE OF THE DAY - MIXED VEGETABLE CURRY



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Even when we have to watch what we eat as bodybuilders - food need not be 'boring' I have read numerous threads and dare I say it mostly from the guys on this forum that they need recipe ideas to 'pep' their food up a little. So as and when I can I will put up recipes that will fit the bill - nutrious and delicious with little or no impact on serious diet regimes.

Recipes from the great chefs adapted to bodybuilding requirements, twists on old classics, new ideas, wholesome but flavoursome.

1. Vegetables seem to be a bit of a sore point among the male populas, but their devotion to curry goes without saying. Men and curry are synonymous....ask a guy what he ate after a pub crawl it'll inevitably be 'curry'. However we are bodybuilders with nutritional requirements humhum :lol:

The recipe below will serve 4 persons as a meal but the hungry bodybuilder will no doubt have it as a side dish to chicken and rice to pep it up a little.

This particular recipe has its origins in Goa and is made traditionally by Hindu's as they are vegetarians. OK food history lesson over...LETS COOK!

*Mixed Vegetable Curry*

2 Onions

4 tablespoons of oil (Groundnut (Peanut) oil)

1 cup (250mls) grated coconut

6 dried red chillies

2 tablespoons coriander seeds

4 cloves

10 peppercorns

2 inch cinnamon stick

1/2teaspoon mustard seeds

1/3 teaspoon cumin seeds

1/4 teaspoon asafoetida (optional) This spice is said to help relieve wind 

1/4 teaspoon turmeric powder

1 bay leaf

1 blade mace

1lb of mix vegetables of your choice ( carrots, green beans caulifower peas) yams sweet potatoe beans or potao can also be added

Salt

1 teaspoon lime OR lemon juice

*Method*

Chop 1 onion finely and slice the other

Put 1 tablespoon of the oil into a non-stick frying pan, add the grated coconut and saute for 5 minutes. Remove and set aside in a bowl

Put the red chillies and coriander seeds into the same saucepan. After 3 minutes add the cloves, peppercorns and cinnamon and stir for 2-3 minutes. Add to the coconut bowl.

In a blender puree the coconut roatsed spices and sliced onion adding 1/2cup (125mls) water.

Heat the remaining oil in a pan, add the mustard seeds, cumin seeds, asafoetida and turmeric powder. After a minute add the bay leaf and chopped onion and fry for 20-25 minutes or until the onion is browned. Add the spice mix and the mace and fry for a further 10-12 minutes. Pour in 3 cups (750mls) of water, add salt to taste and mix well

Now add the vegetables in order of cooking time.

Cook uncovered over a low heat until the vegetables are tender. Then add the lime or lemon juice.

Bon Apetit

Lou


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

sounds great ... cant rep you again yet but thanks !!!


----------

